# Kulmbacher  Dirt/ Freeride/ Downhill Fahrer hier im Forum unterwegs?



## Andy^^ (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo

gibts im Raum Kulmbach noch mehr Fahrer die sich in den oben genannten Kategorien bewegen?

Anybody, anywhere?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Richbitch (6. Mai 2007)

wir können ja mal street fahren gehen oder so skatepark
kenn en paar bmxer aus kulmbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy^^ (6. Mai 2007)

Kulmbacher BMXer kenn ich auch 
für Street konnte ich mich aber irgentwie  noch nie begeistern^^


----------



## Andy^^ (7. Mai 2007)

sonst niemand?


----------



## Scott4ever (5. September 2011)

Freeride/Downhill
ich fahre alles beide


----------

